
Mars: Green glow detected on the Red Planet - caution
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-53057055
======
samizdis
Nature Astronomy paper cited in the article:

Detection of green line emission in the dayside atmosphere of Mars from NOMAD-
TGO observations

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41550-020-1123-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41550-020-1123-2)

